# التمكين بين النظرية و التطبيق ..دراسة عملية!!Empowerment



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أغسطس 2009)

"التمكين بين النظرية و التطبيق"
دراسة عملية

هذه دراسة قام بها المهندس مصطفى عالم 
وهي ممتازة ، وإليكم المقدمة ومقتطفات منها 
وقد أرفقت كامل المحاضرة على ملف pdf.

*********
التمكين فى القرآن
اقوال التفاسير
تعريف التمكين
لماذا التمكين
العناصر الاساسية لبيئة التمكين
الحالة التطبيقية
قياسات عناصر بيئة التمكين
الاسباب الاساسية لضعف التمكين
تحليل و تفسير القياسات
التوصيات …. الختام

***** 
ما هو التمكين :

هو العمل سويا بطريقة مختلفة بحيث أن ::

= الموظف : يشعر بأنة مسئول و ليس مؤدى للعمل

= الفريق : يعملون سويا لتحسين أدائهم باستمرار و تحقيق أعلى قدر من الانتاجية .

= المنظمة : مكونة على ان العاملين يشعرون بالقدرة

على تحقيق نتائج يريدونها و يتم مكافئتهم و تقديرهم عليها .. د/ دنس جيف .

الاسباب الرئيسية المؤدية لضعف بيئة التمكين

- عدم وضوح الحقوق و الواجبات .

- عدم وجود /عدم وضوح رؤية و رسالة المنظمة .

- المزاجية فى التعامل و عدم الثقة فى العاملين .

-عدم وجود الية للتحفيز و التقدير و التعريف بالعاملين .

- المعايير المزدوجة فى الحيادية بين العاملين .

- قلة التدريب و ضعف امكانيته المادية و التقنية .

*****************
والله الموفق.​


----------



## صناعي1 (18 أغسطس 2009)

سلمت يداك على هذا الموضوع، و نرحب بك في منتدانا و نتمنى ان ننهل من علمك.

التمكين تفتقده الكثير من المؤسسات العربية لعدم نضج الفكر و الممارسة الادارية فيها. فكثيرا ما نرى انعدام ثقة الادارات بالموظفين و حصر القرارات بيد فئة محدودة.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 أغسطس 2009)

صناعي1 قال:


> التمكين تفتقده الكثير من المؤسسات العربية لعدم نضج الفكر و الممارسة الادارية فيها. فكثيرا ما نرى انعدام ثقة الادارات بالموظفين و حصر القرارات بيد فئة محدودة.


 

بارك الله فيك 
اخي المهندس صناعي1 

أخي كما ذكرت فإن تمكين الموظف من اداء مهمته 
يؤدي الى صقل خبرته وتحسين ادأءه وينهض بالمؤسسة رقيا وتقدما.
ولعمري لماذا نقاوم ذلك ونحجبه . 
أعتقد ان الثقافة الإدارية عندنا لا تزال تعاني من المركزية والتسلط وغير ذلك.
سلمك الله وجزاك كل خير ، 
ونحن طلبة علم ، نسعى لإكتسابه ، ونطمح في نشره.​


----------



## moharaq (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*رائع*

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 نوفمبر 2009)

moharaq قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


 
العفو الجزيل مهندس moharaq .............​


----------



## محمد فوزى القصاص (22 يناير 2013)

:30::4:تتببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب


د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> اخي المهندس صناعي1
> 
> أخي كما ذكرت فإن تمكين الموظف من اداء مهمته
> ...


----------



## محمد فوزى القصاص (22 يناير 2013)

ببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب


----------



## محمد فوزى القصاص (22 يناير 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد فوزى القصاص (22 يناير 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد فوزى القصاص (22 يناير 2013)

تمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## محمد فوزى القصاص (22 يناير 2013)

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## محمد فوزى القصاص (22 يناير 2013)

متتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## محمد فوزى القصاص (22 يناير 2013)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد فوزى القصاص (22 يناير 2013)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررجدا


----------



## محمد فوزى القصاص (22 يناير 2013)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر خلص


----------



## محمد فوزى القصاص (22 يناير 2013)

نفسى احمل الملف ولكن مش عارف ارجو من الدكتور محمد باشراحيل المعرفة كيف التحميل حيث اننى عضو جديد


----------



## محمد فوزى القصاص (23 يناير 2013)

محمد فوزى القصاص قال:


> تمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم



عيز احمل الملف ففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف


----------



## عبدالله علي الصغير (4 أبريل 2013)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------

